# cobalt insect powder!



## pupman (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess this has to be on of my favorite insect powders-cobalt John F. Henry/N.Y.  To the best of my knowledge the only example of a John F. Henry in cobalt and one of only two embossed cobalt insect powders known.It lights up the whole collection! If anyone out there knows of any other cobalt insect powders please let me know!


----------



## pupman (Nov 30, 2007)

*RE: cobalt insect powder! (close up)*

Here's a closer picture showing embossing


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 30, 2007)

*RE: cobalt insect powder! (close up)*

Great bottle.
 I'm thinking with a lot of heat and a little precise work I can turn a Bromo Seltzer into one of those. Got plenty to practice with [][][]


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2007)

*RE: cobalt insect powder! (close up)*

Sweet bottle, Kev! That has to be the king of the insect powders. ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Dec 1, 2007)

*RE: cobalt insect powder! (close up)*

Nice one, Kev...! Is that a smooth base?

 Ron


----------



## idigjars (Dec 1, 2007)

*RE: cobalt insect powder! (close up)*

Beautiful bottle.  Congrats!   Paul


----------



## pupman (Dec 1, 2007)

*RE: cobalt insect powder! (close up)*

Thanks guys,this honey is smoothbased but when it comes to cobalt buggers it really doesn't matter! The other example in Hag's collection is also smoothbased but a different company,I can't recall which but i know it's not a John Henry. Now a cobalt pontiled Lyons -now thats a bottle to wish for!!!!and while we're at it lets make it the large size!!!!! Kev


----------

